# Soft Droppings



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

Hi

I gave my little girl a spray of Millet the other day, she has had this on many occasions and loves it but I noticed this time that her poo was a bit watery. I took the Millet away and her droppings are returning to normal now.

Can Millet upset the digestion? Also I read somewhere that green tea is beneficial, is that true?

Thanks

Sara


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Sometimes, due to stress or other factors, the poop can be watery for a little bit or softer than normal. I don't believe the millet was the cause of this, so don't worry. :thumbsup:

If you think she has an upset stomach, you can give her a little bit of ginger tea (ginger root peeled, chopped, and boiled, then cooled to room temperature, offer the liquid) or some apple cider vinegar in her water. :thumbsup: For more information on ACV, check out this thread: 
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

As green tea is caffeinated, it is not safe to offer your budgie


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Star has offered some pretty awesome advice! Hope your baby gets back to having normal poops soon!!!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Star's advice to you was excellent.
Please be sure to update us, in this thread, on how your little one is doing now.*


----------



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

Hi all

Thank you Star for the wonderful advice. I will certainly be looking into the Apple Cider Vinegar. 

Just to update you all, Twinkles poop is still a little on the soft side but we did take her mirror away on Sunday so she's probably a bit stressed at the mo. She is a timid little thing :001_rolleyes:

I will update her progress in a few days xx


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You're very welcome  I'm sure with the mirror gone she'll start to come out of her shell more and have a bit more confidence!

We look forward to an update


----------



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

*Update*

Just a quick update, Twinkles droppings are still a little soft. I have put Apple Cider Vinegar in her water once so far.

I have noticed that she is going to her cuttlefish quite a bit and she is occasionally going onto the floor of her cage and picking bits of sand from her sandpaper. Is this normal?

She is still very timid but I guess it's still early days.

Look forward to reading your comments.

Sara x


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there! 

Glad Twinkle is doing well, as she settles in more it's likely her droppings will firm up a bit. 

It is perfectly normal she's wanting to pick at her cuttlebone, she knows it's a good source of calcium that she feels she needs. Does she have a mineral block, too? It's best to keep both in the cage as the mineral block has some minerals in it that the cuttlebone doesn't have :thumbsup: 

Also, I would recommend you remove the sandpaper from the cage. Even though it is sold for birds, it is largely ineffective as a nail trimming device and instead causes sores on their delicate feet. If they ingest any of it, it can be potentially harmful as the glue they use is bad for budgies! 

A wide variety of perches in the cage made of different woods and diameters is best to maintain a healthy nail length. For lining the cage, some newspaper is the best option!


----------



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

Hi Star

Thanks again for your wonderful advice. I will stop putting sandpaper in Twinkles cage from now on and I will get her a mineral block.

We've had Twinkle for about 7 months now but she is still as timid and frightened as the day we got her. I clean her out every day but she's still scared of me. She tends to sleep as close to the cage bars as possible so I have to clean poop off the inside of her cage every day. This morning while I was doing it she got spooked and did several laps of her cage. Do you know of anything I can try to make her less frightened?

Thanks

Sara x


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You're very welcome  

I believe that since she's still so shy, she would actually benefit from a same-species friend. Although I'm not aware of your situation, if you're able to have space and resources for a quarantine cage and a larger cage for both to live in later, as well as extra funds for possible vet bills, etc. then I would recommend you get a second budgie. 

Some budgies are very "people oriented" and don't even like other birds, some are on the opposite end of the spectrum and seem to be terrified of you no matter what you do, and some are in the middle. I would say that Twinkle is in the "terrified of people" section, since it seems you've been doing everything you can to get her used to you, like talking gently, moving slowly, etc. 

When another budgie is in quarantine, you can get him used to you and bond with him a little while before introducing them; she may come out of her shell and be more confident with another budgie around. 

Other than that, I can only say to keep trying! 

Good luck.


----------



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

*Thank you*

Again a big thank you for all your wonderful advice. We have considered getting a friend for her, would male or female make a difference?

My brother in law is on about just getting her out her cage and she'll be ok but I'm worried that it will only make her worse, especially if they have to chase and catch her to get her back in her cage.

What are your thoughts on this?

Cheers Sara x


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I would get a little male. Females, although two of them can get on just fine, often bicker and are moody towards each other when they're in breeding condition. Because of this, a male and female pair tends to be more harmonious. 

Although you would have a male and a female, it's quite easy to discourage breeding by rearranging the cage often, eliminate possible hiding places and limit their daylight. Most members with male and females have never had unwanted breeding problems after they follow the steps detailed further in this link:

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html

Also, you're right that letting her out would make her much worse. She's not familiar with the room and would probably be very stressed simply being in an unfamiliar environment, and having to chase her around to get her back in would be very detrimental to her since she's already so delicate in terms of trust.


----------



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

A huge thank you. I have found your advice and this site invaluable. 

I will let you know if we get a little friend for Twinkle :Love birds:

Sara x


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Always happy to help, Sara! :hug:

Keep us posted on what you decide!


----------

